# WTS Diawa Sealine 40 SHA



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Mechanically 10/10 cosmetically 9/10. A few scratches on the brass rings. Fished 5 weeks over a two year period. Tore apart, cleaned and lubed after each trip. Box, paper work, both set of brakes and tool. $100 shipped.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone interested at $85 shipped


----------



## Cavalier (Jan 6, 2016)

PM sent
regards
Cavalier


----------

